# THE BEST GROWTH AID



## BonnieB (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello ladies,
I am very anxious to grow my hair down to my waist. As some of you may know I am a new member here and have been since March. Also,I am not only growing my hair for my own benefit but to donate 18 inches of my hair to the Locks of Love organization for Cancer, Lupus, and other patients to make wigs. (My little cousin who went through Chemo is my inspiration).

Furthermore, I started this threat because I would like to know which growth aid is the best in promoting growth, thickness, and overall good hair health.

*Which product gives the fastest and best results?* 
1) MegaTek Rebuilder 
2) Boundless Tresses
3)Bee Mine Serum
4)Gro-Aut Oil
5) Claudies Hair Elixir

*Which one is the best ladies?*
I would like to know so i could make the right purchase. Thank you all in advance!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 12, 2008)

Well i use Bee Mine Mango and Strawberry Kiwi.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, for me personally, the Megatek has most definitely thickened my hair. It has given me nice growth, as well. I have actually been using a mix that includes the Megatek, Hydratherma Naturals Growth oil, Den1's Ayurvedic Growth Elixir, and some essentials. This mix has really amped up the growth and thickness for me. When I ran out of Den's oil last week, I used some BeeMine. I think it will be just as good. If you browse the OCT/Megatek thread, you will see that many ladies use it in a mix to combat dryness and shedding. I believe Sareca also mentioned a big increase in thickness from the Megatek, also. hth


----------



## pureebony (Jul 12, 2008)

Despite the funk, MTG, I got fast growth with that my hair grew an inch in 4 weeks!!!! I put it in like everyday to every other day.

But now I have mixed, Mega-Tek, MTG, castor oil, amla oil, rosemary oil, delouise growth elixir and rose water. Place in an applicator bottle then viola, I have started doing this every other day for two weeks, so far so good, my tight braids are already loose. 

 I know OTT, but when I put it on my hair  feels like its cooking!! every time my hair gets like that.... I know a :locks: growth spurt is coming on. This combined with Vitamins and a soon to be new regime...

I also was a bit nervous confessing this I didn't want a  by some members for making a concoction such as this.... but hey its working!!! lol

HTH


----------



## tiffers (Jul 12, 2008)

1) Bee Mine. Strawberry kiwi scent smells soooooo good!

2) Lenzi's Request (whatchu newbies know bout that Lenzi's Request?  )


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> 1) Bee Mine. Strawberry kiwi scent smells soooooo good!
> 
> 2) *Lenzi's Request* (whatchu newbies know bout that Lenzi's Request?  )


 
I've heard about Lenzi's Request (i mean i have been stalking this forum since 2003)lol. Which formula did you like better the jar or the new liquid version?

THANX ladies for your responses. Keep them comming!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

Here comes Iris raining on the growth aid parade

I think you should research and find out all you can about all of them then make a decision based on all that you KNOW, not just what others say made 'their' hair grow

and I would suggest after all your reading , you weigh on the scale which one has the least risk for downsides and go with that one


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> *Here comes Iris raining on the growth aid parade*
> 
> I think you should research and find out all you can about all of them then make a decision based on all that you KNOW, not just what others say made 'their' hair grow
> 
> and I would suggest after all your reading , you weigh on the scale which one has the least risk for downsides and go with that one


 You are so right and thank you for your response. I love your hair btw and you are such an inspiration.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> You are so right and thank you for your response. I love your hair btw and you are such an inspiration.



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## clever (Jul 12, 2008)

tiffers said:


> 1) Bee Mine. Strawberry kiwi scent smells soooooo good!
> 
> 2) Lenzi's Request (whatchu newbies know bout that Lenzi's Request?  )


holy ghost hair grease?I think I still have some of that in my closet somewhere


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> holy ghost hair grease?I think I still have some of that in my closet somewhere



your hair has made great progress, both thicker and longer!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 12, 2008)

Mega-Tek, hands down. Not only for its results, but for its ease of use, and for its great smell, and for it's most reasonable price. 

Totally OT - Locks of Love does *NOT* give wigs to people who are suffering from cancer (in order to qualify for a wig from them, you have to have _*permanent *_hair loss, not temporary hair loss like the hair loss caused by chemo), and they sell the *majority* of their wigs, not give them away. 

Just like Iris suggested researching growth aids, I suggest that you research hair donation agencies - many of them are thinly veiled hair vendors, collecting hair from people, and then turning around and selling the hair to wigmakers, etc. 

I've heard nothing but good about the Pantene hair donation agency, on the other hand.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 12, 2008)

Boundless Tresses did it for me IT got me from APL to BS. I'm experimenting with MT now but I still have my BT as a back up


----------



## Sepia_Rose (Jul 12, 2008)

MTG worked very well for me.  I used it for well over a year and got steady growth and it stopped a lot of my breakage too.  But if you go the MTG route beware the stink.  erplexed


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 12, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *I've heard nothing but good about the Pantene hair donation agency, on the other hand.*


Thank you for that info. I would be sure to check that out. 
Btw. my little cousin's hair grew back but seeing her and the other children who lost their hair, especially the depressed little girls, are the reaseons why I want to donate my hair to make wigs.

Some of them can never grow their hair and i would like to help by donating mine because obviously it would just grow back. Not only that but i know a few people who have permanent hair loss due to lupus and other health related reasons and they're also why i would like to donate my hair. 

Come on ladies which product worked best for you?


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> Thank you for that info. I would be sure to check that out.
> Btw. my little cousin's hair grew back but seeing her and the other children who lost their hair, especially the depressed little girls, are the reaseons why I want to donate my hair to make wigs.
> 
> Some of them can never grow their hair and i would like to help by donating mine because obviously it would just grow back. Not only that but i know a few people who have permanent hair loss due to lupus and other health related reasons and they're also why i would like to donate my hair.
> ...


Do you take Vitamins mama?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 12, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *Mega-Tek, hands down. Not only for its results, but for its ease of use, and for its great smell, and for it's most reasonable price. *
> Totally OT - Locks of Love does *NOT* give wigs to people who are suffering from cancer (in order to qualify for a wig from them, you have to have _*permanent *_hair loss, not temporary hair loss like the hair loss caused by chemo), and they sell the *majority* of their wigs, not give them away.
> 
> Just like Iris suggested researching growth aids, I suggest that you research hair donation agencies - many of them are thinly veiled hair vendors, collecting hair from people, and then turning around and selling the hair to wigmakers, etc.
> ...


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Do you take Vitamins mama?


Yeah but with school, work and hitting the gym, i forget to take them everyday.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 12, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> Yeah but with school, work and hitting the gym, i forget to take them everyday.



That would be a really good start and foundation to get steady healthy hair growth 

unless your diet is so perfect that you wouldnt benefit at all from them, but you already know in most cases thats unlikely


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jul 12, 2008)

OCT. I couldn't curb the shedding though.


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Jul 13, 2008)

I choose Gro-Aut oils, but I also would choose MTG if it were listed.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jul 13, 2008)

MTG which isnt listed


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2008)

Mega Tek by far is my all time favorite now. I tried BT, MTG, MN, and Surge and while they all worked, none of them worked as well as my MT. So now I mix some MN in my MT because they expire and I am not gonna allow my money to go down the drain like that. I love Mega Tek, the texture and how it goes on my scalp, soft and smooth and needless to say the smell is quite heavenly. I know how well it is working for me but as someone esle said, I can't say the same for the horses.


----------



## Anna9764 (Jul 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Mega Tek by far is my all time favorite now. I tried BT, MTG, MN, and Surge and while they all worked, none of them worked as well as my MT. So now I mix some MN in my MT because they expire and I am not gonna allow my money to go down the drain like that. I love Mega Tek, the texture and how it goes on my scalp, soft and smooth and needless to say the smell is quite heavenly. I know how well it is working for me but as someone esle said, I can't say the same for the horses.


 Hey Aggie, where can i purchase Mega-tek? Thanx in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
                    Anna


----------



## lovepeacesoul (Jul 14, 2008)

tiffers said:


> 1) Bee Mine. Strawberry kiwi scent smells soooooo good!
> 
> *2) Lenzi's Request (whatchu newbies know bout that Lenzi's Request?  )*


 

after much research i actually was able to get my hands on a batch of Lenzi's and I must say that I am impressed. In synthetic braids I have achieved a healthy, thick inch of new growth in about 5 weeks... not that im measuring or anything


----------



## Cowgirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Mega Tek by far is my all time favorite now. I tried BT, MTG, MN, and Surge and while they all worked, none of them worked as well as my MT. So now I mix some MN in my MT because they expire and I am not gonna allow my money to go down the drain like that. I love Mega Tek, the texture and how it goes on my scalp, soft and smooth and needless to say the smell is quite heavenly. I* know how well it is working for me but as someone esle said, I can't say the same for the horses*.



It works pretty dang good for the horses, I can attest to that one at least.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 14, 2008)

Anna9764 said:


> Hey Aggie, where can i purchase Mega-tek? Thanx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Anna, try http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_search_results.html and http://www.stagecoachwest.com/products.asp?TextSearch=eqyss&txtSearch=y&mx=10 and http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/search_r...91473A5453F9C82CD16E64A4C76&Gift=false&GiftID=

Just to name a few. Just put Eqyss in the search field and the whole line should come up.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 15, 2008)

MTG gave me the best results, but I just started Bee Mine. I love Bee Mine's scent and shine.


----------



## mikosbelle (Jul 15, 2008)

I love Komaza's hair nourishment oil, which can be purchased at www.komazacare.com.

My mom is using it as well. She had cancer, radiation, and chemo. The oil is helping he hair grow in nicely. We really love the oil because it is more than just olive oil or a carrier oil and MSM. It is packed full of other herbs and oils that provide nutrients to the scalp and encourage growth.


----------



## monieluv (Aug 5, 2008)

tiffers said:


> 1) Bee Mine. Strawberry kiwi scent smells soooooo good!
> 
> 2) Lenzi's Request (whatchu newbies know bout that Lenzi's Request?  )


 


many people don't know about Lenzi's request.  this stuff works and have an incredible tingling sensation.  i mixed it with mn and applied at night.  puts me to sleep everytime.  this i will go back loved the growth and thickness i got from it.


----------



## RDT (Aug 6, 2008)

What is MTG?


----------



## RDT (Aug 6, 2008)

Are we talking about Mega Tek Cell rebuilder and what is MTG?


----------



## sydwrites (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep MT is the rebuilder
MTG is Mane-Tail-Groom 
Im sure there are plenty of threads about it, it used to be the hot thing, lol
go to www.shapelys.com for ordering


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 13, 2008)

lovepeacesoul said:


> after much research i actually was able to get my hands on a batch of Lenzi's and I must say that I am impressed. In synthetic braids I have achieved a healthy, thick inch of new growth in about 5 weeks... not that im measuring or anything


 
I have to agree with you.  Lenzi's Request is a great product.  I did get some growth from it and I liked the smell too.

OCT/MT though is the best yet...I can't even believe it!


----------



## MadameLaTigresse (Aug 14, 2008)

I vote Gro Aut and Mega Tek.  I don't know what happened in the last week or so, but when I combined the two it seems as if there are ripples of wavy sprouting from my scalp! Scary! But feels so good. At this point I am trying to decide when to relax my hair again.  The last relaxer I did was around the beginning of July. I started Mega Tek on July 9th and continued with Gro Aut.  Today, I think I have 1 and 1/4 inches of growth. I know I need to upload pictures, but I have to wait until I run out of my current batch of Gro Aut and MT.  That should be by the end of August and I will relax in September. Will reveal then!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 14, 2008)

mega...friggin...tek.

it was inexpensive enough for ME to get it...it lasts a long time...and you get fast results.


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Aug 15, 2008)

I think ill try Lenzi's request...hmmm. Sound promising...don't they all lol.


----------



## Hairicome (Sep 11, 2008)

ElleDoll said:


> holy ghost hair grease?I think I still have some of that in my closet somewhere


 
What is your daily and or weekly regime to have acquired such density/thickness and length in the amount of time that your "pics" are dated? Your hair is beautiful


----------



## RaeCam (Sep 12, 2008)

What is in the Lenzi's Request? I have been searching for an ingredient list but can't find one. I also would like to know since I have to pick one or the other right now should it be the Lenzi's Request or Megatek? I don't really have an issue with thickness except my edges are really thin. I am looking for major growth though.


----------



## KizzieNapps (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone know why Carol's Daughter stopped selling Lenzi's Request???


----------



## RZILYNT (Sep 12, 2008)

MadameLaTigresse said:


> I vote Gro Aut and Mega Tek. I don't know what happened in the last week or so, but when I combined the two it seems as if there are ripples of wavy sprouting from my scalp! Scary! But feels so good. At this point I am trying to decide when to relax my hair again. The last relaxer I did was around the beginning of July. I started Mega Tek on July 9th and continued with Gro Aut. Today, I think I have 1 and 1/4 inches of growth. I know I need to upload pictures, but I have to wait until I run out of my current batch of Gro Aut and MT. That should be by the end of August and I will relax in September. Will reveal then!!


 

I use this combination as well 

RZ~


----------



## moneychaser (Sep 12, 2008)

Time and being consistent...


----------



## PureSilver (Sep 15, 2008)

I haven't used any of these but certainly from the time i've come to know this site, This pics tell the story. Cell Re-builder (mega-tek ) is the best. I can't wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## Hairicome (Sep 16, 2008)

Mega Tek is here to stay for me in just 1 week I can see and feel the difference. I mixed it with, Vitaka, Mane & Tail, Jamaican Black Castor Oil and Boundless Tresses and a little MSM and my hair is taking off like a JET. I will order another before I run out


----------



## Valerie (Sep 24, 2008)

I have to say that Mega Tek is the best, I mix mine with castor oil, wild growth oil, vitamin E, MSM, Boundless Tresses and Paltas and it has really thickened it, I have noticed that my hair colour is jet black and I am very pleased with the growth.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 24, 2008)

Mega Tek


----------



## Hairicome (Sep 25, 2008)

Valerie said:


> I have to say that Mega Tek is the best, I mix mine with castor oil, wild growth oil, vitamin E, MSM, Boundless Tresses and Paltas and it has really thickened it, I have noticed that my hair colour is jet black and I am very pleased with the growth.


 

I Like your Combo


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 30, 2008)

My hair is slow, slow, slow-growing. Mega-Tek and Gro-Aut are the ONLY two products that is making my hair grow. I believe that adding infused oil with herbs like nettles and rosemary to the Mega-Tek provides that extra umpf!


----------



## sirde4 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi,

new member would like to know who sells this Holy Ghost grease, I would like some.


----------



## xxlil-evexx (Oct 5, 2008)

hey gals im a  can any1 help. what can I use to grow my hair like super fast. My hair used to be longer but due to excessive damage it has stopped growing and just breaks. As u can c i have short textured (relaxed) because without relaxing my hair is too course, dry and unmangeable no matter what i do.

my hair is general resistant to relaxers since its so course(thick) and the only way to make it more silky is by relaxing and hot (flat iron) but is there any way to get a softer, silky, growing, healthy hair without relaxing.


----------



## ~CurlyNikki~ (Oct 19, 2008)

I purchased BT a while ago, but quickly learned that I'm not diligent enough to apply something to my scalp on a regular basis.  Pills, on the other hand, are much easier for me.  Biotin and MSM have worked wonders for me.  My hair is thicker and longer than its been in a long time.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 13, 2008)

I see MT is still kicking tail in the competition for best hair growth aid. For me it's more than a growth aid. My hair is healthier and stronger, let us not forget that health and strength is very important to growing longer lengths.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 13, 2008)

xxlil-evexx said:


> hey gals im a  can any1 help. what can I use to grow my hair like super fast. My hair used to be longer but due to excessive damage it has stopped growing and just breaks. As u can c i have short textured (relaxed) because without relaxing my hair is too course, dry and unmangeable no matter what i do.
> 
> my hair is general resistant to relaxers since its so course(thick) and the only way to make it more silky is by relaxing and hot (flat iron) but is there any way to get a softer, silky, growing, healthy hair without relaxing.


 
http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_...alse&mscssid=38933831E557473FB466DFCA9F653B2C

Coupon Code 054 for $5 off. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 13, 2008)

tiffers said:


> 1) Bee Mine. Strawberry kiwi scent smells soooooo good!
> 
> 2) Lenzi's Request (whatchu newbies know bout that Lenzi's Request?  )


 

Tiffers, do you think I could use LR in a 5 yo head?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Mega-Tek, hands down. Not only for its results, but for its ease of use, and for its great smell, and for it's most reasonable price.
> 
> Totally OT - Locks of Love does *NOT* give wigs to people who are suffering from cancer (in order to qualify for a wig from them, you have to have _*permanent *_hair loss, not temporary hair loss like the hair loss caused by chemo), and they sell the *majority* of their wigs, not give them away.
> 
> ...


 

JK do you mind telling me how you're using MT? I purchased some but I am trying to figure out how to incorporate it in my regimen.

TIA


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 29, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> My hair is slow, slow, slow-growing. Mega-Tek and Gro-Aut are the ONLY two products that is making my hair grow. I believe that adding infused oil with herbs like nettles and rosemary to the Mega-Tek provides that extra umpf!



I was contemplating doing this! I'm not using the Gro-Aut as I am FINALLY done on buying new products to sit in my TUBS of products that I'm not using. However, I have made an Oil infusion of Rosemary, Nettles, and Horsetail...

If you don't mind my asking, what is your ratio of Mega-Tek to Oil?

TIA!

~LaNecia~


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm contemplating the MegaTek....


----------



## mommy2kaela (Dec 28, 2008)

I would say a good multi vit and calcium supplement , drink lots of water, eats foods like avocado and eggs regularly is the best growth aid just keeping a healthy diet and eating enough protein and essential fatty acids. I think products can help retain legnth and stop breakage and stimulate some growth by increasing circualtion but a healthy lifestyle is the best growth aid there is.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm getting ready to go HARD with the MT and The Bee Mine!   2009 Look out, I'm in the Growth Aid 2009 Challenge.  I started off on the MT and just fell off the wagon for no reason.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 28, 2008)

mommy2kaela said:


> I would say a good multi vit and calcium supplement , drink lots of water, eats foods like avocado and eggs regularly is the best growth aid just keeping a healthy diet and eating enough protein and essential fatty acids. I think products can help retain legnth and stop breakage and stimulate some growth by increasing circualtion but a healthy lifestyle is the best growth aid there is.



Exercise and eggs are great, I didn't eat many eggs last year but I will start back.  Eggs are important.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 28, 2008)

Bee-Mine Hair Growth Serum =) I have mad NG


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 28, 2008)

KizzieNapps said:


> Does anyone know why Carol's Daughter stopped selling Lenzi's Request???



It is not by Carol's Daughter.

Here it is:http://www.sunriseproductsonline.co...EE22E8FB27F21839947.qscstrfrnt02?categoryId=1

I use the liquid one.  I don't use it enough to say it gives any major growth.  My hair still grows at a normal steady and solid rate.  I only use it once a week, if that, for scalp nourishment.



Highly Favored8 said:


> Bee-Mine Hair Growth Serum =) I have mad NG



I have some of this and I am impressed with it.  I have not had it long enough to report any growth increase, but for a sulfur based product I am impressed with the way it smells.


----------



## yodie (Jan 4, 2009)

MN is a great growth aid too!!


----------



## SilverSurfer (Jan 4, 2009)

the essential oil blend, I'm going back to that.


----------



## Spelmanite'12 (Jan 4, 2009)

Most people are saying that Mega-Tek has good results, but a lot of people are saying that it causes a lot of shedding.  *How do you all deal with the shedding?*  That's why I'm scared to use it bc I wouldn't be able to stand seeing my hair shed like crazy.


----------



## Lava27 (Jan 5, 2009)

tiffers said:


> 1) Bee Mine. Strawberry kiwi scent smells soooooo good!
> 
> 2) Lenzi's Request (whatchu newbies know bout that Lenzi's Request?  )




Hey, I remember seeing this product a loooong time ago online. I'm on their site now, wanna try it, but WHAT the heck is in it????? No ingredients on the site!?




So for now I vote for MegaTek. I started a thread earlier today on how I had tried all these new products after coming out of cornrows and they worked like crap on my hair. Now I think it was due to my overwhelming amount of ng while using MT with my cornrows. It really was ridiculous how much my hair grew in 2 weeks now that I think about it. I take lots of supplements as well, but perhaps the MT played a big part...


----------



## Superfly Sister (Jan 5, 2009)

Spelmanite'12 said:


> Most people are saying that Mega-Tek has good results, but a lot of people are saying that it causes a lot of shedding.  *How do you all deal with the shedding?*  That's why I'm scared to use it bc I wouldn't be able to stand seeing my hair shed like crazy.



Garlic supplements worked for me


----------



## BonnieB (Jan 6, 2009)

Superfly Sister said:


> Garlic supplements worked for me


 
What brand of garlic supplements and how many mg of garlic?


----------



## n_vizion (Jan 6, 2009)

I haven't tried any of the products you mentioned but when I was trying to beef up my hair growth, I remember popping Biotin pills like crazy, that stuff had all the hair on my body growing.  My eyelashes were long, my hair was thick but I started fuzzing up around the lip area and in other places.  I slowed down my dosage so that my hair still benefited but I wasn't walking around looking like bigfoot.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 6, 2009)

Spelmanite'12 said:


> Most people are saying that Mega-Tek has good results, but a lot of people are saying that it causes a lot of shedding. *How do you all deal with the shedding?* That's why I'm scared to use it bc I wouldn't be able to stand seeing my hair shed like crazy.


 
Garlic tablets and Alter Ego has a garlic DC that works pretty well.  Between these two, you should be able to control your shedding.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 6, 2009)

I honestly thought BT worked for me.  MT was okay.  But BT gave me results quicker.


----------



## SlantedEyezMiss2003 (Jan 6, 2009)

So far OCT/BeeMine mix is doing, but I'm shedding like crazy and I'm about to finish my garlic supplements, so I don't know what to do now..........


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been using my own and have obtained nice  growth after a 12wk stretch...you can see the results in the update thread I just created


----------



## cookie1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Everyone seems to mix Mega-Tek w/ other products.  Why? Is mixing it what grows your hair?


----------



## Sweet Charm (Jan 11, 2009)

does anyone know which one of these doesn't contain sulfur?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 11, 2009)

where can I purchase bee-mine? bss?


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Jan 11, 2009)

megatek is really helping my hairline


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jan 11, 2009)

I've only used MT and I am not straying! I that my hair does shed (not sure if its excess or natural, because you natural shed ~100 hairs a day), but the breakage is 100% less! I see absolutely NO MORE BREAKAGE my hair is MUCH stronger and all the hairs I find in my comb are long sheded pieces with the bulb at one end. And I am noticing quicker growth with this stuff.  Hopefully I'll be APL by Summer 2009


----------



## lashannasmall (Jan 11, 2009)

is anyone not scared to be using a product meant for horses on your head? Has it been tested on humans?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2009)

lashannasmall said:


> is anyone not scared to be using a product meant for horses on your head? Has it been tested on humans?



it is safe for human use.  there are many threads that discuss this and you can google to find out more too.


----------



## Lava27 (Jan 11, 2009)

dollie said:


> does anyone know which one of these doesn't contain sulfur?



 Megatek does not contain sulfur. OR OCT, as far as I know. Let me know if I'm wrong gals. 



lashannasmall said:


> is anyone not scared to be using a product meant for horses on your head? Has it been tested on humans?



I was scared at first, but it is safe for human use. In fact, the company sent me a whole sheet on how great many of their products are for humans when I ordered some other things from them.


----------



## DiamndPrincess (Jan 18, 2009)

Do you have to mix mega-tek with something else?


----------



## Kimbosheart (Jan 18, 2009)

So, I am trying a few different approaches so I can't vote yet. I am doing the egg drink and I have seen so many other health benefits from that, I don't even care if it's making my hair grow any faster. I do have a bottle of MT and I have seen some growth. I have had my bottle since 1/6/09 and I apply every other night. I would say probably around 1/2 of an inch. I am also experimenting with MN and Brahmi/Amla oil as those were inexpensive to get here. I can't ingest the biotin or the MSM, it breaks out my skin in these painful cysts and I went through the hassle of accutane so Im not going through that again. I will post results. I don't have a particular goal in mind and my hair is beyond SL now, it thick as hell so Im not scared of shedding but I am terrified of breakage. 
But I say all that to say if you can try out different things, research and probably try to do a simple balanced best of both worlds when it comes to nutrition and growth aides.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

I am on a mission to get some mega tek tomorrow. I want to see if it works as well as everyone says. They sell it down the street at the tractor supply store for $29.99!


----------



## ycj (Feb 1, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can order the Bee Mine from? Thanks


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Feb 1, 2009)

ycj said:


> Does anyone know where I can order the Bee Mine from? Thanks


 
www.beemineproducts.com


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Feb 25, 2009)

Patience Growth Oil is the best in my opinion...how come it is not on the list?


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use MT.

Just a thought:  maybe the shedding happens because MT is speeding up the growing process and is helping our bodies get rid of the hairs it would lose anyway.  From all I know, shedding is good.

I noticed shedding (only a few hairs) today and was sooo happy.  Sounds dumb, I know, but I WAS breaking, so shedding is a GREAT alternative. I shed like a manic for a week after first starting but stopped in pretty short order.

Upping my garlic just in case....

MT IS THE BOMB!!!!

cj


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 26, 2009)

LaNecia said:


> I was contemplating doing this! I'm not using the Gro-Aut as I am FINALLY done on buying new products to sit in my TUBS of products that I'm not using. However, I have made an Oil infusion of Rosemary, Nettles, and Horsetail...
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, what is your ratio of Mega-Tek to Oil?
> 
> ...



Add the infused oil to the MT, enough to make the consistency easy enough to apply. It works!!


----------



## supermodelsonya (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd have to go with Bee Mine and Megatek. When I apply them both, I get the itchies...too early to say how much growth...but INCREASED NOTICEABLY INCREASED THICKNESS!

I did add a tad of JBCO to my DC's and seal my ends with it....also taking biotin...


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 25, 2009)

I've never used growth Aids but I must say, I commend you for having such a noble cause being the reason for you growing out your hair! You are truly and inspiration


----------



## baddison (Aug 28, 2009)

Boundless Tresses - hands down! 

I especially prefer the revitalizing hair balm....it feels sooo good :heart2: on the scalp...LOL!


----------



## Sherbetcane (Aug 28, 2009)

i don't think there is anything that grows hair..Some people just got it in the genes or sometimes there is period when u get more growth then other times. Hair growth is just patience and just taking care of your hair.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Aug 28, 2009)

MegaTek works for me.


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sherbetcane said:


> i don't think there is anything that grows hair..Some people just got it in the genes or sometimes there is period when u get more growth then other times. Hair growth is just patience and just taking care of your hair.



Have you ever used MT for yourself?  Just curious to know why you think this...

MT gave me an inch in one month...the only month I used it consistently....

That has never happened before or since.

cj


----------



## shandaw (Nov 13, 2009)

n_vizion said:


> I haven't tried any of the products you mentioned but when I was trying to beef up my hair growth, I remember popping Biotin pills like crazy, that stuff had all the hair on my body growing. My eyelashes were long, my hair was thick but I started fuzzing up around the lip area and in other places. I slowed down my dosage so that my hair still benefited but I wasn't walking around looking like bigfoot.


 
LOL


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 13, 2009)

BT & MN Hands down


----------



## MizzBrit (Nov 13, 2009)

MT didnt work for me at all despite all the raves for it..sigh.
i personally found out the best growth aid for me is patience


----------



## Kimiche (Nov 13, 2009)

I used BT before back in the day and I definitely had a lot of growth while using it.  I think I stopped using it because I hate applying oil to my scalp all the time.  I may revisit BT, but I'll get the balm instead to see how that works out for me.


----------



## Oliv3 (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought megatek a couple weeks ago and I use it once a week. Amazing indeed. A week after my first use i felt new growth on my scalp like none other. I slacked off last week and put it away but I will be using some tonight. I use it once a week, because I am scared of having an overload. lol


----------



## SueA2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Basil oil is excellent. It has a strong, annoying odor. It's also hard to find and quite expensive.


----------



## Miss AJ (Jan 1, 2010)

I know this is asking about topical growth aids, and I will say sulfur worked for me...but the real best growth aids are finding the products that work for your hair and having a simple regimen.


----------



## nc cutie (Jan 2, 2010)

Mekatek is the truth! My mom asked be why my hair was so thick. I told her it was the MT!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 2, 2010)

melodies815 said:


> Have you ever used MT for yourself? Just curious to know why you think this...
> 
> *MT gave me an inch in one month...the only month I used it consistently....*
> 
> ...


 
Same exact thing happened to me with OCT. I started having bumps in my head and became lazy...........


----------



## Mari J (Jan 21, 2010)

bumping for more answers


----------



## Mari J (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Feb 6, 2010)

I started using Megatek a month ago, and if all these reviews are anything to go by, then I am feeling very optimistic about my hair growth this year. If I can get an inch a month, I'll be APL by the summer (fingers crossed). I have a MT mixture with coconut oil, olive oil, a growth oil (forgot the name, sorry) and water, that I use every two days on my scalp. MY scalp feels slightly sore, hopefully that's a sign of good growth?


----------



## WesternEyes (Feb 6, 2010)

I used MTG for several weeks and my hair was very healthy during that time. I just started using Bee Mine serum, so i'll have to give it a few weeks to see what happens.


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 6, 2010)

How often are you ladies applying the MT?  

Also are you washing it out after use or are you using it as a "leave in" treatment?

Finally am I correct in understanding that it is to be applied to the scalp only?


----------



## shopgalore (Feb 6, 2010)

^^ I use it as a leave in, I also take garlic tablets to combat possible sheding, so far I have not seen any growth, but I have only been using it seriously for under 2 weeks, hopefully you will get more responses.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 9, 2010)

I use BT+MN and oils x a week the other days I use MT mixed with water it makes a foam. Works like a charm! 
I cowash on wed and wash on sat


----------



## genesis132 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've used them all BT, OCT, MegaTek, MN (family dollar brand), MT, etc..but I got the most growth by drinking my daily protein shake.

ETA: OCT was the next best for me.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Feb 9, 2010)

genesis132 said:


> I've used them all BT, OCT, MegaTek, etc..but I got the most growth by drinking my daily protein shake.



I agree with the protein shake this is when i get the most growth. eyebrows and everything.  I just started back on two weeks ago along with the gym. My hair took off big time with that regi.


----------



## fxdiva (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I started MT about a week ago and last night I had about 1/2 inch of new growth. I usually get about an inch a month taking Omega 3's, so if I can add another inch using MT, I'm sold for life!

Just wondering if anyone's mixing MT with MN or MSM . . . and what brand/kind of protein shake are you girls taking?

Edit: I hope you guys can see the pix.


----------



## dinarine (Feb 9, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I agree with the protein shake this is when i get the most growth. eyebrows and everything.  I just started back on two weeks ago along with the gym. My hair took off big time with that regi.


 
Do u make ur own protein shakes? Or do u buy it frm like a vitamin store.. If so what brand??? :-D


----------



## Tyra (Feb 21, 2010)

Mega Tek definitely works. I used it when I was relaxed. 
It was a beast.
I had to stop using it, because then I had no plans to be natural, and I was having to perm too often.

I also used Lenzi's Request about a year ago, and it gave good results as well.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 29, 2010)

can some one please fill me in on where to get me some mega-tek


----------



## hairaboutit (Mar 29, 2010)

^^^^Purchase Mega-Tek (US)- http://www.stagecoastwest.com, http://www.valleyvet.com, http://www.kvvet.com


----------



## LovinLocks (May 18, 2010)

It wasn't listed, but _*the*_ best aid is:

rest
fresh air
good living
fueling the body with nutrition

You can bet on that.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (May 20, 2010)

when I first started lurking on here, I jumped on the MN. I think I kept up with that for only 1 month though. I didn't notice to much of a difference, plus all those tubes got expensive.

I then moved on to Mega Tek and have been using that for the past year (off/on..mostly off) and whenever I use it consistenly, I always gain at least an inch.

Since summer is approaching, I'm going to bring it back into my regimen for about 3-4x out of the week. I used to use it straight, then 'grease' my scalp with my EVCO


----------



## Bublin (May 20, 2010)

I started using WGO 3 weeks ago concentrating on my hairline as it broke really badly.  I can see a difference already....but that could be because i'm taking better care of my hair and using better products.

Question about protein shakes - i'm sure i heard that if you drink them without doing some form of exercise you could put weight on/bulk up.....is this right or have i got it completely wrong?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (May 20, 2010)

I know I'm late but I think I will try MEGA TEK now.
Where's the best place/price to order it??


----------



## detroitdiva (May 21, 2010)

I don't know if any ladies in here use Frenchee's but I heard it works very well. My sister has been using it for two weeks with her microbraids. I am planning to use it for when I take down my kinky twist next friday. You cannot wash your hair for 3 days after it is applied. I was able to find a couple of threads about Frenchee's Super Gro, but none with substantial evidence. I will let you ladies know when I start to use it. It smells pretty bad too, like a burnt house.

Here's the links:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ight=frenchees

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=194759&highlight=frenchees

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=14&highlight=frenchees 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gn1g (May 21, 2010)

Lenzi's request for me I swear it gives me results within the week!


----------



## AlliCat (Jun 10, 2010)

Surge even though it's not on the list. When I use it consistently I get 1 inch per month


----------



## JaneLane (Jun 10, 2010)

claudie's ... it works great and the scents are heavenly.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Jun 10, 2010)

cookie1 said:


> Everyone seems to mix Mega-Tek w/ other products.  Why? Is mixing it what grows your hair?




from what i understand, mega tek is very drying so people add oils like JBCO to make it a little more moisturizing. plus that helps stop the shedding along with garlic supplements


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 11, 2010)

For me, a high protein diet and working out almost everyday. My hair is growing faster than I remember in a long time!!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jun 11, 2010)

lwilliams1922 said:


> I know I'm late but I think I will try MEGA TEK now.
> Where's the best place/price to order it??


I purchase from hopesbraids.com it's cheaper than anywhere else, (even the links to stores that are in mega-tek challenges on this site) and they ship ridiculously fast! If I order on Monday, by Wed it's usually at my door..everysingle time!


----------



## kandegirl (Jun 11, 2010)

My sis used to put Frenchees on my nieces hair and mix it with Let Jam to cut the smell. It smells like straight tar! But it works. They had thick, full and long hair as little girls.






detroitdiva said:


> I don't know if any ladies in here use Frenchee's but I heard it works very well. My sister has been using it for two weeks with her microbraids. I am planning to use it for when I take down my kinky twist next friday. You cannot wash your hair for 3 days after it is applied. I was able to find a couple of threads about Frenchee's Super Gro, but none with substantial evidence. I will let you ladies know when I start to use it. It smells pretty bad too, like a burnt house.
> 
> Here's the links:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...ight=frenchees
> ...


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 9, 2010)

Why have I been thinking about frenchees???? Now here I see it in this thread. I am going old school on my scalp aids. Sulfur 8, frenchees and maybe glovers. Not sure yet. It did wonders back in the day!


----------



## I AM... (Sep 9, 2010)

I used Mega-Tek for 5 of 8 weeks I had my hair in a sew it. It worked very well and I got healthy growth. This install I get in one week I am going to use it again. I must say the I have been workingout, taking vitamins and drinking lots of water. I changed my diet as well and started colonics.I believe you have to work from the inside out for optimum results. I will megatek again this time around.


----------



## ms.blue (Sep 27, 2010)

I just using megatek while wearing a sew-in.  I'm concentrating on my right temple because its less dense than the left one also a bald spot on my right side by the right ear(the person who put my weave back in 08 did this without even telling me.  Luckily my edges cover the spot well).  Its been a week and my braids appear to be looser but its still to early to tell if it has been working or not. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uniquely Blessed (Sep 27, 2010)

KizzieNapps said:


> Does anyone know why Carol's Daughter stopped selling Lenzi's Request???


 
Not sure. I did hear some people give caution to using Lenzi's request because they got headaches or dizzyiness while using it. I get headaches. Can't use it. Head hurt too much to even think about growth.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Sep 27, 2010)

where do you buy megatek from? I put it in Google search and it seems that it is used for horses? I probably looked up the wrong product.


----------



## Tyra (Sep 27, 2010)

SimplyLeesh said:


> where do you buy megatek from? I put it in Google search and it seems that it is used for horses? I probably looked up the wrong product.


 

@ SimplyLeesh
That's the right one.
Mega-Tek Rebuilder


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 27, 2010)

I used MegaTek which I bought from the local feed store down the road.  It's the only one that I've tried from that list and it seems to work well for me when I use it consistently.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 29, 2010)

I am on a mission I have an applicator bottle and in it I have mega tek, ovation, castor oil, wild growth oil, and pepermint.  I have my hair braided in 7 cornrows and I am doing LadyP Deep Moisture Method and wiggin it.  Next time I will get my hair braided in a beehive just to alternate.  I grease my scalp with my mixture 1-2 times per day.


DID I SAY I AM ON A MISSION?


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 29, 2010)

Using a Mega-Tek mix & a homemade MTG mix.  So far so good.


----------



## lovelexi (Sep 29, 2010)

I might re-invest in the bee mine serum. It def caused my NG to be thicker.


----------



## SimplyLeesh (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm sorry ladies, what does MTG stand for?


----------



## loshed (Oct 1, 2010)

It stands for Mane-Tail-Groom.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Oct 3, 2010)

MegaTek
​


----------



## CurlyMoo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still using Mega-tek. Not just a growth aid but a healthy hair product.


----------



## Jewell (Dec 4, 2010)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am on a mission I have an applicator bottle and in it I have mega tek, ovation, castor oil, wild growth oil, and pepermint. * I have my hair braided in 7 cornrows and I am doing LadyP Deep Moisture Method and wiggin it*.  Next time I will get my hair braided in a beehive just to alternate.  I grease my scalp with my mixture 1-2 times per day.
> 
> 
> DID I SAY I AM ON A MISSION?



LOL this is pretty much my reg. as well.  My homemade MTG has a lil bit of Ayurvedic oil, peppermint EO, hot 6 oil, sulfur powder, and whatever other oils I have lying around to throw in when the bottle gets low.  I use an old WGHO bottle for this, applying every other night.  My hair is growing in thicker than it's EVER been.  I keep mine in 4-10 braids, and them badboys stay in for about 4-8 wks at a time!  No loc'ing, no dreading/matting of my hair since I take care to moisturize, wash in the braids, and remove all shed hair before rebraiding or washing.

I credit low manipulation, MTG mix, lots of water, (severely limiting caffeine since it has a bad effect on me and I don't think it's all that healthy for my body in particular), good vits, no stylists/salons, no heat, and a good protein/carb/fat diet.  This is very surprising to me...I've always had a good head of medium-thick hair, but NEVER this thick...especially considering the fact I'm anemic, and that def. can have an effect on hair growth.  I'm on a mission for HL hair by next year this time.  Oh, and as soon as I can stomach spending more $ on hair, I'mma get some Megatek, lol.  

ETA: I alternate my MTG mix with applications of pure S8 (yellow jar), and castor oil.  Since the MTG mix is thin, I apply S8 on top so it doesn't run everywhere...and since I wear wigs and keep it braided, applying especially to the edges (S8) helps a lot.


----------



## alopeciagrl (May 2, 2011)

I've come to realize internal aids work best for me vitamins, tea with horsetail, burdock root and peppermint. My hair is thin so applying oils to scalp only destroys my hairstyle after a couple days resulting in having to style again. But anyway if my hair was real long like yours I woould apply oils on an as need basis.


----------



## DrC (May 2, 2011)

Patience and good management.


----------



## bunnie82 (May 2, 2011)

growth aids have never worked for me....


----------



## Tyra (Jul 5, 2011)

Tyra said:


> Mega Tek definitely works. I used it when I was relaxed.
> It was a beast.
> I had to stop using it, because then I had no plans to be natural, and I was having to perm too often.
> 
> I also used Lenzi's Request about a year ago, and it gave good results as well.



I've been using MTG for a little under a month and it's the TRUTH!!!
Can't wait till about two weeks from now.  That's when I can give a definite verdict on it.
I smell like a BLT, but so what?


----------



## Natural Hair Stylist (Jul 5, 2011)

I am on a castor oil mission for the next four months.


----------



## yona77 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Could you please assist me with a few of these acronyms. What is: 
MT (assuming this is Megatek?)
MN
MTG
OCT
BT


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 13, 2011)

I will give it a shot...

MT- Megatek
OCT- Ovation Cell Therapy
BT- Boundless Tresses


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Jul 22, 2011)

Lenzi's request! That thing works!


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 22, 2011)

WOW so 3 years later I am responding to my own post. Exercise, eating well, sleeping well, taking vitamins, proper techniques, air drying, protective styles and my own custom hair formulation are what works best for me. Good luck ladies!


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 14, 2011)

yona77 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Could you please assist me with a few of these acronyms. What is:
> MT (assuming this is Megatek?)
> ...



MTG=Mane Tail Groom
MN= miconazole nitrate(i.e. monistat)

hths,
tishee


----------



## mscocopuff (Nov 23, 2011)

Jamaican black castor oil 
Eucalyptus oil
Hair skin and nail vits
S curl no drip
Low manipulation
Dusting when needed
And finally protective styling.  This is what has helped me.


Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Relentless (Nov 25, 2011)

Bumping... Bumping.....


----------



## aicramphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

BonnieB said:


> WOW so 3 years later I am responding to my own post. Exercise, eating well, sleeping well, taking vitamins, proper techniques, air drying, protective styles and my own custom hair formulation are what works best for me. Good luck ladies!




Thanks for updating: so, what type of hair do you have and what was your custom formula. And, I know that external hair type is only part of it, no one is the same internally. Just curious.


----------



## BonnieB (Mar 18, 2012)

aicramphoto said:


> Thanks for updating: so, what type of hair do you have and what was your custom formula. And, I know that external hair type is only part of it, no one is the same internally. Just curious.


 Sorry im so late, I am now seeing this. My hair type is 4a/b and my custom formulation has ayurvedic oils, essential oils, some natural butters and herbs in it. I sell it locally but every person takes differently to different things.


----------



## Solila (May 29, 2012)

My mega-tek just came!!!! So excited. lol I've recently been on a coconut oil binge. With regard to coconut oil, its been a few days, but seriously love what I'm seeing. I hope this addition of Mega-tek will help even more.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 11, 2012)

Mega Tek
Vitamins
No shampoo
Clean and Healthy scalp / frequent co-cleansing
Regular trims
Mega Tek...my hair adores it!

That's what works for me!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Aug 10, 2012)

Water
Vitamins
Sulfur oil
Green magic


----------



## Vashti (Jul 23, 2013)

MTG
daily moisturizing
nutrient dense diet


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Sep 2, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 3, 2017)

For me it's pre-pooing with aloe vera gel straight from a fresh leaf over night. It has increased my hair growth all around, and it's helping some hair regrow where I had traction alopecia.

Nothing has worked like this, I sleep with the fresh aloe gel on my scalp and proceed with shampooing, etc the next day.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 3, 2017)

AtlantaJJ said:


> For me it's pre-pooing with aloe vera gel straight from a fresh leaf over night. It has increased my hair growth all around, and it's helping some hair regrow where I had traction alopecia.
> 
> Nothing has worked like this, I sleep with the allow on my scalp and proceed with shampooing, etc the next day.


How often are you using it?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 3, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> How often are you using it?


Once per week before wash day. I stopped for a while and switched to an essential oil mix and noticed the regrowth slowing down. I switched back real quick! It's amazing!!  I think it's great for calming inflammation and for stimulating growth. I'm also doing green tea rinses while DC to help slow down shedding and that is working as well.


----------

